# RAID-1 - Degraded



## headout (May 18, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out why a FreeBSD 7.1-stable server is freezing. I tracked down this from /var/log/message:

```
May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): RAID-1 - Degraded
May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Status ( Enabled Re-Syncing )
May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): High Priority Re-Sync
May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): 431247869 of 487063552 blocks remaining
```
Could there anything wrong with the raidcontroller or somewhat? How can i track the problem?


----------



## User23 (May 18, 2010)

```
May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): RAID-1 - Degraded
```

means your Raid 1 is broken

--


```
May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Status ( Enabled Re-Syncing )
May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): High Priority Re-Sync
```

means your controller try to resync the raid1 mirror

--


```
May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): 431247869 of 487063552 blocks remaining
```

if this is the last line in the log before your server was freezing, it could be you hit a bug or the source drive is corrupted too.

--
Iam not experienced with mpt and mptutil, but i would try to stop that Re-Syncing in order to make a backup of all necessary data before doing anything else.

mpt

mptutil appears first on FreeBSD8.0. For 7.x there must be a port or thirdparty software for FreeBSD


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 18, 2010)

headout said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out why a FreeBSD 7.1-stable server is freezing. I tracked down this from /var/log/message:
> 
> ```
> May 18 10:46:39 wd04 kernel: mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): RAID-1 - Degraded
> ...


As others have mentioned,it looks like you had a drive drop offline, but it (or a replacement) re-appeared and the controller is copying (syncing) data from the good drive to the replacement. 

Most RAID controllers let the user control how much of the available controller bandwidth is used for the re-sync vs. how much is used for host (FreeBSD) I/O operations. Your message indicates that the re-sync has higher priority than FreeBSD. It may be that the re-sync is working, but FreeBSD can't get enough I/O through for normal operation and appears to hang. For example, if FreeBSD is trying to do a fsck, that likely requires more I/O than it gets during a re-sync.

If the activity lights on the drives are flashing, then the controller is probably doing its job. It looks like this is only a 250GB drive, so I'd let it sit for a couple hours and see if the re-sync completes.

Once you have the system operating normally again, you might want to go into the mpt controller's setup (during BIOS tests, it should say something like "Press Control-C to enter LSI setup menu") and change the re-sync priority to something lower (probably called "normal", "balanced", or something similar). I wouldn't change anything until the RAID set is fully recovered, though.


----------

